# Calais to Benidorm



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking for best route Calais to Benidorm also aires along that route.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Might be best if a mod moves this to a more appropraite heading :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

moved from bike racks :roll: 8)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Last year we went down the west side of France and crossed the border near Biarritz. Steered towards Zaragoza, turned right towards Benidorm.
If you look on the map that route was pretty much a straight line due south.

As for aires, no problem, just make it up as you go along.

It would be almost impossible to give you a step by step route as there are so many imponderables.

BTW We did not use any _peages_ and found that the non-toll roads were very good in France and just as good in Spain.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Here you go, Calais to Spanish boarder:

http://about-france.com/tourism/no-tolls-routes.htm

After you cross boarder set your Satnav to take you past Pamplona, Saragossa, Valencia and then down to Benidorm. All motorways with some toll roads, not too expensive, we used this route in December and I think we paid around €28 from Spanish boarder, might be a little more now.

We had one overnight stop in Spain at a fuel, truck/motorhome service stop with free electrical hook up, water and waste disposal, showers and restaurant. It's at Marlofa, a few kilometres east of Saragossa of the A68. If you Google map it, you will see it beside the roundabout.

Have a great trip.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

This LINK was posted last year by C7KEN for those going to the Denia meet (Near Benidorm)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-101061-.html

Rout 1/ Calais/Millau Is I think the most direct rout, but not as scenic as the other 2 routs I think its fair to say

Rout 2/ Callais/Bordeaux through the Pyrenees is the rout I'm going to try this year.

Rout 3/ Callais/Toulouse also through the Pyrenees is the rout I took last year.

Hope this helps

Charlie


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Amydan

Our first stopover is at Marine Parade in Dover

The route from Calais is as follows

Calais – Boulonge – Abbeville – Rouen – Evreux – Chartres - Tours - Poitiers
Angouleme – Bordeaux - Bayonne - St Jean – Irun - San Sebastian - Pamplona
Zaragoza – Sagunt – Valencia - Benidorm

Once we get of the ferry the first thing is to fill up at Auchen them pickup the A16 to Boulogne and then the N901 towards Aberville to join the A28 onto Rouen.
Follow the ring road around Rouen and pickup the N154 to Evreux and onto Charters. After Carters you’ll pick up the A10 duel carriageway to Tours and onto Poitiers on the same road now the N10.
We make Vivonne our first stop in France this Aire is in the 3rd Edition all Aires in France Page Number 514 Item 10 Good safe stop in the winter the water is normally turned off but electric and waste is available. The Aire is in the town, which has nice shops and a super U supermarket for fuel. There is a Market here on Thursday morning at the bottom end of the car park.
Continue on the N10 past Angouleme and on to Bordeaux and Bayonne and then to St Jean de Luz still on the N10 there is an Aire at St Jean on the left next to the train station with free electric and water but it fills up very quickly if it’s full carry on the N10 for around 7 miles to Irun.
As you drop down the hill to Irun you’ll come to the first of two roundabouts go over the first and after 500 yards too your left you will see a large car park over looked by a large restaurant we have used this place 5 or 6 time safe for over night park free between 6pm and 8am we have used this stop going and coming but and always had a good nights rest.
The next day follow the same road to San Sebastian and onto the A15 to Irurzun then onto the N240 to Pamplona which leads onto the N121 following sings to Zaragoza after Zaragoza pickup the A23 we stopover at Carinena just off the A23 Good Safe stop in small town in a large lay-by next to the park and school very quite on overnight traffic you can also say in a restaurant car as long as you buy a meal or have drinks.
Back on the A23 which is a good new duelcarrageway this road will take you all the way the Sagunt on the cost after sagunt pickup the A7 to Around Valencia and the onto the N332 at Sollane follow this road around the cost to Benidrom 

I hope this information help but of course you can go and stop where you wise safety is always a priority for us luckily we have never had any problems with intruders or police, we do three long trips per year and generally it’s France, Spain or Italy.
Good luck to you all and have a safe journey were ever you go.

Regards
Ray


----------

